# Halban's culdoplasty



## lauriepaul1115 (Nov 5, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what a Halban's culdoplasty is? And what CPT would be used? I am coming up with nothing and wasn't sure if I am just getting hung up on the Halban's part. Any guidance would be appreciated.   Thanks


----------

